# Pressure Washer Gun and Wand



## Any Season (Nov 27, 2008)

does modifiying a wand to a lenght longer than its orginal size affect the performance of the gun or the pressure washer.


----------



## Barry M (Sep 28, 2007)

Changing wand lengths has no affect on the gun nor the washer. The kickback or torque from the pressure while holding the gun will be noticeable but that's it. A shorter wand is harder on the wrist than a longer wand. We switch from no wand at all clear up to 6' wands and everything in between.

Just another tip; I like to put a slight bend on the end of all my wands. It just gives me a better angle when cleaning.

Good luck!


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i made a 12' with galvanized, and it works great,,,,,and very inexpensive


----------

